# Dufay vs Josquin who is a better composer to be or not to be? i explain further?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See we will judge Dufay and Josquin 
mass motets chansons here in this post

Ockay to me Josquin wrothe the best missa but dufay wrote more epic chansons, than Josquin did incredible motets , dufay im not aware of his motets except isorythmic motets that are ''special'' oddity work, i never heard is regular motets..

That is all folks short but sweet it is a rainy night ladie's & gentelmen and im not tired at all so i decide to give my opinion on this clash of titants of polyphony hey?
:tiphat:

So my answer is there is no specific better composer there equal, but Josquin seem to have more to offer me?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I don't know either well enough to judge. But perhaps I'll have an opinion in a few months' time, seeing as I plan on exploring older music a bit.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

For me des Prez is clearly the more sophisticated composer.


----------

